# Are there any stores in Vancouver like Hot Topic?



## ayan05 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm specifically looking for places that sell band tanktops/wifebeaters, and cool earrings and stretchers. I'm not talking just like stores like Claires or Ardenes because they're kiddie stores. I'm looking for places that sell rings and stuff for anything gauge 14 and up.
any store's you'd recommended would be appreciated. Anything that people who usually shop at Hot Topic would like.


----------

